
Diffix: High-Utility Database Anonymization [pdf] - thibaut_barrere
https://aircloak.com/downloads/apf17-reprint.pdf
======
thibaut_barrere
Source: [https://elixirforum.com/t/aircloak-anonymized-
analitycs/1093...](https://elixirforum.com/t/aircloak-anonymized-
analitycs/10930)

~~~
jrmiii
This write-up is really interesting.

Their elixir app masquerades as a postgresql database so that existing tools
that can connect to pg can connect to the AirCloak instead - that's pretty
wild.

"By understanding the server-side of the PostgreSQL protocol, the Air can
accept connections from PostgreSQL aware tools, such as psql. This trick
allows us to integrate with analytical tools, such as Tableau"

------
tuukkah
Video and slides:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gizTueGQTV4&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gizTueGQTV4&feature=youtu.be)

------
tkyjonathan
Could there be an onsite version of this just for the use of setting up
dev/test/staging databases?

I realize that its not the intend use, but this would solve a very real pain
most technology companies have.

~~~
tuukkah
This seems to be usable as a database only for analytics purposes because of
privacy-preserving features such as " _low-count filter_ : any response is
silently suppressed if fewer than some small number of distinct users have
that value."

